# What grinder



## oxfordmark (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey

I have a De'Longhi EC 146.B Espresso Machine and I am considering purchasing a grinder. I don't want to spend loads on one, but want it to be good quality.

Few questions:

Do you recommend any?

Do you grind the beans as you need them? Or can they be ground and stored for a few days?

Cheers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

oxfordmark said:


> Hey
> 
> I have a De'Longhi EC 146.B Espresso Machine and I am considering purchasing a grinder. I don't want to spend loads on one, but want it to be good quality.
> 
> ...


You will get better quality replies if you say what your budget is and whether you would want new or consider used. Otherwise any suggestions are just stabs in the dark.


----------



## oxfordmark (Mar 30, 2017)

Hey

I've seen some for £20-40


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

oxfordmark said:


> Hey
> 
> I've seen some for £20-40


I think in that price range it really doesn't matter much what you buy.


----------



## oxfordmark (Mar 30, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> I think in that price range it really doesn't matter much what you buy.


Hey

Ok, can you advise on the other questions please


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Ok beans grind has you need, and right now django as a sale on if he as any left, you really need a bigger budget for your grinder


----------



## oxfordmark (Mar 30, 2017)

Jony said:


> Ok beans grind has you need, and right now django as a sale on if he as any left, you really need a bigger budget for your grinder


Where from?


----------



## oxfordmark (Mar 30, 2017)

I was looking at the krups f20342, or the De'Longhi KG79

basic I assume, but has anyone used this?


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

I used a cusinart with my delonghi. With the pressurised portafilter it worked quite well. £50 if you look around.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

oxfordmark said:


> I was looking at the krups f20342, basic I assume, but has anyone used this?


I don't think that this is going to work for you.

If you're going to spend

Really, as others have said, if you want to enjoy your coffee making & be able to make quick adjustments, a bigger budget for an electric espresso grinder is probably most realistic.


----------

